# Have you heard the Jongmyo jeryeak ?



## dongdok (Nov 30, 2015)

Jongmyo Jeryeak's official name is "The Royal Ancestral Ritual in the Jongmyo Shrine and its Music"

It is Korea's traditional music, and can be compared to the classic western.
Classical music can be said that music listening ear.

Brilliant violin, flute clear, elegant, thick and heavy clarinet, cello rang the heart are under the direction of conductor and sometimes lightly, sometimes magnificent, sometimes sadly to give this listening to the sounds into place with an impressive.

This ensemble of traditional music instruments are in Korea.

a Korean fiddle ('Haegeum'), clear and elegant 'Daegeum', bold sound 'Dangpiri', ringing in the heart 'Ajaeng' ...etc

Korea traditional instruments are sound, sometimes magnificent, sometimes sadly have their own role as instruments of Western.

Amazing thing is You can see wearing a brilliant red dress 64 people dancing to the spectacular.

It is the Jongmyo jeryeak.

And the person who conduct them called 'Jipbak'.
He informs the changes in the beginning and end of the music and dancing that 'Bak' with musical instruments.

But first listen to people only hear the music no fun, boring, you can just frustrating.

Actually, it was the memorial service music played at the royal shrine that enshrines tablets of Chosun Dynasty kings.
And the shrine is called 'Jongmyo'.
Why called to 'Jongmyo jeryeak' because play on 'Jongmyo'.
So you can enjoy watching along with dancing.
And little has improved for the modern man.

You're focusing your ear all the senses of the body, close your eyes when listening to classical? is not it?

But, when you hear this, open your eyes to concentrate all the senses of the body Eyes and ears.

So where are you hear it? 

If you want to hear it completely go to 'Jongmyo' in May on the first Sunday.
There a direct descendant of a royal family and relatives and National Center for Korean Traditional Performing Arts musicians played the 'Jongmyo Jeryeak'

What do you think? Do not you want to hear one?

If you come to Korea to make sure you recommend 'See and Hear'.

Thank you for reading long Posts. :tiphat:

I'll wait Comments. :lol:

GNU [Understanding of Korean classical music]72


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm completely unfamiliar with the music you describe, so I cannot comment on it.

Can you provide a link to some music that we can hear?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

That would be very helpful indeed


----------



## dongdok (Nov 30, 2015)

I suggest from the beginning, do not listen to Jongmyo jeryeak

I introduce instruments of the how it sounds

-A Korea fiddle 'Haegeum'




list 37









- Daegeum









- Dangpiri





- Ajaeng


----------



## dongdok (Nov 30, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> I'm completely unfamiliar with the music you describe, so I cannot comment on it.
> 
> Can you provide a link to some music that we can hear?


I suggest from the beginning, do not listen to Jongmyo jeryeak

I introduce instruments of the how it sounds

-A Korea fiddle 'Haegeum'




list 37









- Daegeum









- Dangpiri





- Ajaeng


----------



## dongdok (Nov 30, 2015)

Haegeum








Daegeum








Dangpiri








Ajaeng


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I have minimal exposure to Korean music, which I love! I used to have a Nonesuch LP of P'ansori that became a huge favourite, but I no longer have this album. Instead, on CD, I have:









This is a selection of court music, military music and some folk music. Some of the folk music has vocals that sound like field recordings of peasants singing. This is only a small part of the album's contents.

This one, however, is a true masterpiece:









This is one of my most prized albums. The second track (of three), Ryong San Hö-Sang, is nearly 53 minutes long. I maintain that this music is on a par with the great Japanese and Chinese Art Musics.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Here is a scene from a p'ansori 'opera':


----------



## dongdok (Nov 30, 2015)

Sorry, I too late?






small size Jongmyo jeryeak


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I was skeptical at first, but the example above is indeed interesting. I could get immersed in that sound world.


----------

